# Watch TV channels with this piece of s/w



## rakeshishere (Aug 22, 2006)

Here is a s/w which can be used to watch tv channels without using a TV tuner card.Its free and it saves from subscription to many channels

Here i uploaded for you people


----------



## eagle_y2j (Aug 22, 2006)

Rocking Working Stuff Thankx D00d


----------



## Pathik (Aug 22, 2006)

can som1 gimme a alternate link.. I cant dl 4m rapid


----------



## Anand_RF (Aug 22, 2006)

*www.download.com/TVU-Player/3000-2194_4-10549204.html

I've tried that one. Only select channels, those too American versions of the channels. And good net speed required.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 22, 2006)

Any equivalent for the Linux platform too ?


----------



## PCWORM (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks yaar.....


----------



## Kniwor (Aug 22, 2006)

i am trying on wine, though i dont expect anything, i will let u know if it goes.....


----------



## spiceluvver (Aug 23, 2006)

nice bro


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 23, 2006)

@rakeshishere
thnx for this s/w, but many channels r not working fine coz I'm on dial-up connection .


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks !


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 23, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> @rakeshishere
> thnx for this s/w, but many channels r not working fine coz I'm on dial-up connection .



If u have dialup then 4get this s/w


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 23, 2006)

I Know That Earlier


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Aug 23, 2006)

hey,i can't download this dum file!!!they are saying:
'You are a BOT!Too many wrong codes entered.The number of tries you have to enter the code is limited. Please wait or get a premium account.'

god,the way they act,its like we have to buy their software!
@rakeshishere:thanxxxx a lot!!!!!!!!
god,this software is so cool,what others are there like this?


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 23, 2006)

jz2linkinpark said:
			
		

> hey,i can't download this dum file!!!they are saying:
> 'You are a BOT!Too many wrong codes entered.The number of tries you have to enter the code is limited. Please wait or get a premium account.'
> 
> god,the way they act,its like we have to buy their software!



Try this link
*www.download.com/TVU-Player/3000-2194_4-10549204.html


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 24, 2006)

even they hang slightly on 256kbps dataone


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 24, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> even they hang slightly on 256kbps dataone



I checked in google that the minimum bandwidth for this s/w to work is 512kbps


----------



## the deconstructionist (Aug 25, 2006)

Unfortunately only for those who have unlimited TRUE broadband.


----------



## knight17 (Aug 26, 2006)

I have got another one called super internet tv same as this one.


----------



## soham (Aug 26, 2006)

Will this channels work on 256KBps or do we more?


----------



## shaunak (Aug 28, 2006)

Gets stuck on my 128kbps line. i think it requires 256 or more to work proprtly.


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 29, 2006)

knight17 said:
			
		

> I have got another one called super internet tv same as this one.



that s/w                       Free to try; $19.00 to buy                    is really a suckin one.Most of the times doesnt work and b/w it doesnt have features like it claims :
"*Super Internet TV allows you to watch more than 1000 live television channels and listen to more than 1300 online radio stations from more than 100 countries. There is no need for a TV Tuner card because all the channels are streamed through your Internet connection. For most TV and Radio channels a modem speed of 56Kb/s is required, for the broadband TV stations you need 300 Kb/s.*
*You can watch news, sport, education, and entertainment channels from around the world. If you are interested in alternative programming, foreign cultures, or learning languages, this is a good choice for you."*


----------



## rollcage (Sep 9, 2006)

Nice man.... 

 but its there for symbian Mobiles too .. which can play videos ??


----------

